# Is there an Aire near Dunkirk ferry terminal?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hello! Can anyone tell me if there is an aire, or overnight parking near the ferry terminal at Dunkirk please. If so, do you know the costs / rules applicable?

Many thanks for any info received.


Texas


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Texas
As you roll off the ferry in Dunkirk just at the exit onto the main road there is the lorry park, ample room for everyone, or there is the car park just outside the terminal building. I've parked in both, the lorry park the most though and never had a disturbed night even though some lorries are coming and going.
If you are light sleepers then leave the terminal go up to the first roundabout as if you are going to the motorway and turn right and go down the road to Gravelines about a couple of miles. As you get to the start of the Town/village take the signs for the campsite and you will come to a large car park, safe as houses, last time I was in there just me and a French van.
Just as an aside, as you go into Gravelines from this direction you will past an entrance with a motorhome sign , indicating a possible airer, don't entertain it, I looked in last time I pasted and it resemble a bombsite.
Have a good trip, if you're in there on the 27th March I'll say hello.
Regards Eddie.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Eddie for your reply. We will be in France the whole of July. With reference to the wagon park, do you not get woken up in the small hours by reefer engines starting up? We find that parking anywhere near wagons can be a bit sleep disturbing. What is your experience?

Texas


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas, the wagons start rolling (pardon the pun) around the same time you need to be up and hitting the road south!  

Best alarm clock in the world is a Volvo F16 intercooler, revving up to get the air pressure built up 8O 

Just kidding, the traffic noise ain't too bad, and does not start too early! :lol:


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I find the engines that drive the cooler plant on the fridge trailers are the most annoying...they start up at all hours through the night, to maintain the temperatures inside, and they usually run at high revs.

Texas


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Texas
The fridge motors certainly can be annoying, but they are also annoying to the wagon drivers that don't have them. Have a look around before parking up you will probably find that the fridge wagons go to one end and non fridge to the other if possible. 
Tuck yourself in between two non fridge wagons where no other wagon can park up next to you during the night.
As for my own experiences, I can sleep through a hurricane.
Regards Eddie


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Texas said:


> I find the engines that drive the cooler plant on the fridge trailers are the most annoying...they start up at all hours through the night, to maintain the temperatures inside, and they usually run at high revs.
> 
> Texas


We found that they set our gas alarm off.

Motorhomer


----------



## 90212 (May 1, 2005)

*Overnight parking near the ferry terminal at Dunkirk*

I returned from from france late November last year via the exellent Norfolklines ferry. I was unable to park directly outside the terminal building due to a height barrier, I waited for my ferry in the HGV area, a uk lorry driver helped by keeping an eye on the van for me while I visited the terminal building to purchase a ticket. There were a lot of immigrants hanging around & a heavy French riot police presence as well. My Motorhome was searched twice by the police prior to loading & I sensed an atmosphere of tension. On the plus side there looks as if there are plenty of places to stay overnight on the approaches, I feel that its not a place I would want to spend a night wild camping on my own. I will be using this ferry again this summer & hope my experience was a one off. Please be cautious.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

> Have a look around before parking up you will probably find that the fridge wagons go to one end and non fridge to the other if possible


We already do as you have suggested, 'have a look round before we park' but, on many occassions we have found that some wagon drivers insist on parking in the Car/Caravan parking areas whilst ignoring the proper designated wagon areas...as is evident by the torn up/damaged kerb stones on the approach roads.

What looks like a nice peacefull, quiet area on arrival, can often be shattered by some idiot squeezing his wagon through the narrow approaches to the wrong parking area, then taking up at least 4 parking spaces...and it's usually a fridge unit.

Texas


----------

